# Extended Warranties



## krsmitty (Aug 11, 2015)

Friend of mine is looking for companies that provide extended warranties for his motor home. He knows of Good Sam. What are some of the others? Good or bad experience?

Thanks


----------



## Clay L (Aug 11, 2015)

They are actually insurance policies not warranties. In order to stay in business they must take in more than they pay out. As a result they have a lot of fine print with a lot of ways to avoid paying claims. As an example - a fan belt breaking may be covered but not resulting damage such as damage to the radiator.
Some people have done alright with them but many have have not.


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 11, 2015)

No one here has an extended warranty on their RV...other than Good Sam?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't have or believe in the extended warranties.  Put the yearly money in a savings and in the "long' run you will be ahead JMO.  Guess it comes from all the yrs in the automotive business and dealing with extended warranties.  I guess if I went with one it would be Good Sam for a RV.  Just replaced the refrigerator in the MH and guess if I had warranty it would pay for it but bet it would be prorated.  2002 and this would have been the first claim.  At 1300 t0 1600 per yr think I am still ahead.  Now if the engine or trans goes!!!!1  AJMO


----------



## Harper Gressner (Sep 17, 2015)

We bought our extended warranty through RVing Solutions. Compared several different companies and they offered the best price and coverage. They are the best we could find. I worked with Derek. I recommend him and the company.


----------

